# Two wins for BMW TwinPower at 2013 Engine of the Year Awards



## jedbmw (May 21, 2013)

This engine "ROCKS" in my new 328i. Very powerful and very responsive!


----------



## jedbmw (May 21, 2013)

Great engineering!


----------



## M328i (Jun 6, 2013)

I looked at many models and chose this 4 cylinder over the others just because of how great the performance as considering the better gas mileage. Very happy with this engine.


----------



## robinio (May 15, 2013)

Few years back BMW won 6 or 7 out of 12 categories. So I don't see this as a big win this year.


----------



## gregory11 (Jun 15, 2013)

it is a great and powerful eengineering!


----------

